# Pork Belly Strips



## jm12478 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello, 

I picked up some pork belly strips the other day and I’m looking for some ideas how to use on my CampChef pellet smoker. Burnt ends would be my first choice, but, the strips are about 3/4” thick so I’m thinking too thin for that. My other thought was to do a quick bacon cure, smoke them, then grill as a kind of bacon steak. Any tips on these thoughts or other ideas are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BigW. (Apr 16, 2021)

These look good:








						Smoked and Seared Pork Belly Slices - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

I'm on my third batch of these smoked pork belly slices otherwise known as "pure deliciousness" in order to get the recipe and instructions absolutely perfect




					www.Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2021)

I think 3/4” would make perfect burnt ends. For us personally we don’t like them too thick. They just have too much fat in them & the thinner ones have a real nice crust on them. 
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 16, 2021)

What Al said.
3/4" would be perfect for burnt ends, or you could just smoke the strips......


----------



## IMAVGAN (Apr 16, 2021)

Best pork belly I've ever had was cut into bacon strip thickness and pan fried or cooked over an open grill at a Korean BBQ joint. Look up "Jeyuk Bokkeum" recipes if interested. If not, you can certainly go with burnt ends.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2021)

I have to agree with Al & Mose---3/4" is a Great size for them!!

Bear


----------



## olaf (Apr 16, 2021)

BigW. said:


> These look good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 these are good


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 16, 2021)

You could cut them into even smaller strips lengthwise and make pork belly braids


----------

